# Game 77 Thread: Lakers vs Spurs



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (53-23, 1st Place)
Last Game: Lakers 97 - Sonics 86 (4/2)

vs.









San Antonio Spurs (51-25, 2nd Place)
Last Game: Spurs 94 - Jazz 81 (4/2)

Sunday, Apr. 4
12:30 pm 
vs. Spurs 
TV: ABC 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

in this case, nice guys do finish behind the lakers  

I remember watching the last time these two teams played, i was in Keystone, CO with Damian ( although there is only one letter from his real name in that)


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Another Statement Game!*

Who would have thought a couple weeks ago that this could be the toughest game on the Lakers schedule over the final 3 weeks of the season, not me. But, with Sac playing so bad, this probably is the toughest game because the Spurs play D. 

I want to see Shaq continue to play well, as the Spurs shouldn't have anyone that can stop him if he wants to dominate and the team looks for him. This will be another good test for GP and Malone, as the Spurs had a big advantage over LA last year at the 1 and 4 spots. 

Forget about the first 3 games of this year's series, they were all played last year and both teams were not really at 100%. The winner of this game has the advantage going into the play-offs.

Lakers by 10! I can't wait for Sunday, and boy it is good to have that feeling again! 

PS, I hope ABC doesn't have a early game on that runs into the Laker tip-off.:upset:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the Kings @ Rockers are On B4 it 
:upset:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> the Kings @ Rockers are On B4 it
> :upset:


They are? 

It's suppose to be Kings/Rockers :rofl: or Pistons/Pacers.. I'm getting the Pistons/Pacers game I think..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Another Statement Game!*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Who would have thought a couple weeks ago that this could be the toughest game on the Lakers schedule over the final 3 weeks of the season, not me. But, with Sac playing so bad, this probably is the toughest game because the Spurs play D.
> 
> I want to see Shaq continue to play well, as the Spurs shouldn't have anyone that can stop him if he wants to dominate and the team looks for him. This will be another good test for GP and Malone, as the Spurs had a big advantage over LA last year at the 1 and 4 spots.
> ...


I don't think anyone could *add* anything more to what you said JeepLiberty because it was said so well.

This is surely a statement game for the Lakers, and this might be the beginning of rivarly b/w the Lakers-Spurs. Since post Jordan era, Lakers and Spurs have won rings. Last year, Spurs swept Lakers in the regular season.

It's time for payback! :rock:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Depends on the Spurs shooting, mainly Tony Parker... If hes hot they have a chance, if he sucks they are done for


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

parker is not the only one that the lakers should look out for, i predict hedo and ginobili is gonna have a great game. Hedo got size on fox and ginobili is just crazy. He can change direction anytime and twist his body up for layups not to mention he's a great shooter. 

close game
Lakers by less than 10


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

It's at Staples and Lakers are rolling. I predict a 10 point win for the Lakers, 95-85.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Ill be at the game guys! $225 for each ticket Oh well, I go to one Laker game a year and this Spurs game will be worth it! Ill be cheering in person.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Ill be at the game guys! $225 for each ticket Oh well, I go to one Laker game a year and this Spurs game will be worth it! Ill be cheering in person.


You lucky mofo! Have fun!!!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Lakers by 11.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Another early game that historically, the Lakers haven't done well with. Add to that the time change tonight and the game is going to be starting at what feels like 11:30 a.m. The Lakers don't even have practice that early most of the season. Get some rest tonight Lakers.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Good point*

I didn't even think about the time change factor. Well just like last night, if these guys are serious about their Championship, they will get to bed early and be ready to play.:yes:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spiraling</b>!
> parker is not the only one that the lakers should look out for, i predict hedo and ginobili is gonna have a great game. Hedo got size on fox and ginobili is just crazy. He can change direction anytime and twist his body up for layups not to mention he's a great shooter.


:yes: Manu always kills us. I think he's more important to contain than Parker because his offense fuels his entire game. If he's playing well on offense, he seems to defend better, rebound better, and make more hustle plays. A poor shooting game might affect the rest of his game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Ill be at the game guys! *$225 for each ticket *  Oh well, I go to one Laker game a year and this Spurs game will be worth it! Ill be cheering in person.


That's very expensive!  When did the ticket prices go up?


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

The key will be stopping Tony Parker's penetratino into the lane and Turkoglu's three point shooting. I think Fox will do an excellent job defending Turkoglu since they both have the same foot speed and Fox will get up on him. Turkoglu's 2 inch height advantage will be nill because he's not a post player. 

I expect to see 22-16 out of Shaq. Kobe will get his and key to the lakers offense will be how Devean George and D Fish score off the bench.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> That's very expensive!  When did the ticket prices go up?


They didnt, I just always get really good seats. These are pretty close to the floor and thats why they cost so much. But I hate the $20 parking. If we get to the Finals this year, Im willing to pay $500 for 1 ticket, I want to see the award ceremony and everything with all 4 future HOFs.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I'm jealous of all rich people living in LA.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

Bruce Bowen's defense will be a huge factor as well. He is a great defensive player, and I think he kinda gets under Kobe's skin. Hopefully Kobe won't try to "call him out" every time down the floor. He does that a lot. Play your game Kobe, you have nothing to prove out there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll be listening to this game on the radio on my way back from San Francisco.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*3 things*

This game is ugly. If the Lakers lose to the Spurs at home, it almost erases the good from the current win streak. If they can't beat the Spurs on their on floor with both teams at 100%, they won't beat them in the play-offs.

1. Dumb fouls by Shaq.
2. Stop gunnin' Kobe!
3. Where is Malone's O with Shaq on the bench?

I guess will see how bad these guys want first place now.:grinning:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe's playing like crap. 
Bowen is playing great defense


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

You guys have become to cocky and confident so lets hope the Spurs can pull this one out bring you guys back to earth


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sboydell</b>!
> You guys have become to cocky and confident so lets hope the Spurs can pull this one out bring you guys back to earth


:laugh: 
Whatever.

We need Shaq to stay out of foul trouble and Kobe to play like he did in the 2001 playoff run to win


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Paytons defense is so overrated nowadays, Parker can get by him literally everytime. Bowen has such great anticipation on defense, hes doing great on Kobe. 6-19 from the field from Kobe.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Good game so far, I'm only rooting for the Lakers because the Grizz need to catch up with the Spurs.

Ginobili, how can you root against the guy? :heart:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Paytons defense is so overrated nowadays, Parker can get by him literally everytime. Bowen has such great anticipation on defense, hes doing great on Kobe. 6-19 from the field from Kobe.


Thats true man. Laker fans like to make their players better than they are. Both Payton and Malone "were" great players but now they're pretty old and won't be able to produce like they did before. They might still have some games where they play like the old days but not many. The only guys that will be able to take the Lakers to promise land are Deizel and the best player on the league (and you know who that is). Those two took them there three times so no doubt they can do it again. It all depends on them. Peace. :twocents:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The College Dropout</b>!
> Ginobili, how can you root against the guy? :heart:


SIMPLE!
He plays for the Spurs :laugh: 

Kobe's jumper is just not falling today.. He should keep taking it to the rim


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats true man. Laker fans like to make their players better than they are. Both Payton and Malone "were" great players but now they're pretty old and won't be able to produce like they did before. They might still have some games where they play like the old days but not many. The only guys that will be able to take the Lakers to promise land are Deizel and the best player on the league (and you know who that is). Those two took them there three times so no doubt they can do it again. It all depends on them. Peace. :twocents:


I'll admit Payton hasnt had much of an impact as we hoped (especially defensively), but to say him and Malone arent great players anymore is ridiculous.
Malone especially.. He's been everything the Lakers needed from a PF and more


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Kobe's jumper is just not falling today..


...or is it Bowens' Defense?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> I'll admit Payton hasnt had much of an impact as we hoped (especially defensively), but to say him and Malone arent great players anymore is ridiculous.
> Malone especially.. He's been everything the Lakers needed from a PF and more


I agree they're good but I don't think they're great. They look great only because of Shaq and Kobe. People double teaming them and then its open for Mailman and The Glove. 

Do you agree that there are better PGs and better PFs in the NBA than Malone and Payton???


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Thats true man. Laker fans like to make their players better than they are. Both Payton and Malone "were" great players but now they're pretty old and won't be able to produce like they did before. They might still have some games where they play like the old days but not many. *The only guys that will be able to take the Lakers to promise land are Deizel and the best player on the league (and you know who that is).* Those two took them there three times so no doubt they can do it again. It all depends on them. Peace. :twocents:


Tim Duncans on the Spurs not the Lakers, but Shaq and Duncan on the same squad would be cerazyyyy!! 

Anyways, I just think Paytons defense is overrated. Malone still does a pretty good job because hes a post player and knows how to use his strength to his advantage. Strength is not something you lose as you get reach the end of your career, speed is. Thats the difference, Payton has lost quickness and speed due to age, Malone hasnt lost strength.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Tim Duncans on the Spurs not the Lakers, but Shaq and Duncan on the same squad would be cerazyyyy!!


I was thinking about Kobe but you could argue that *tha Fundamental* (did I spell that right?) is the best player in the league. I like Duncan a lot. I like his quietness (if thats a word).  He just goes there and plays hard every night and almost never argues with someone. I wish all the players were like him. :yes:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Tony Parker's fast as ****.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

SA 88-82 LA

with 3 mins remaining.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The College Dropout</b>!
> Tony Parker's fast as ****.


yea and the rebound he got right now man thats crazy he jumped pretty high. he's good. :yes:


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

tony parker is abusing all laker's defense and schooling payton


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I was thinking about Kobe but you could argue that *tha Fundamental* (did I spell that right?) is the best player in the league. I like Duncan a lot. I like his quietness (if thats a word).  He just goes there and plays hard every night and almost never argues with someone. I wish all the players were like him. :yes:


I know you were talking about Kobe, I was just giving you a hard time. Kobe is _one of_ the top players in the league though. Top 5 definitely.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I know you were talking about Kobe, *I was just giving you a hard time.* Kobe is _one of_ the top players in the league though. Top 5 definitely.


its all good man.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

SA 95-89 LA

19 seconds left.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

SA 95-89 LA FINAL

Good win for Spurs. (good for Kings too now that they have a halfgame lead on LA)


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I wonder how many folks will keep sleepin' on the Spurs. Lakers are hotter than they've been the whole season, on an 11 game win streak, and the Spurs come in and beat them on their home floor.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> ...or is it Bowens' Defense?


Both.. I already credited him in a previous post. Kobe got some open jumpers he normally knocks down


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I hate this defense that the Lakers play against SA. I think we'd be better off playing man-man instead of what we're doing right now. As soon as the defense collapses on Manu or Parker they kick it out to Duncan for the easy deuce. I'd rather Kobe and Payton play Parker and Manu straight up. If they manage to beat them off the dribble they'll still have to contend with Shaq down low. That's better than giving up wide open jumpers on the perimeter. Of course, expecting Phil to actually coach and make adjustments is far too much to ask of any human being. I mean, he's only getting $6 mill a year for this job.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Both.. I already credited him in a previous post. Kobe got some open jumpers he normally knocks down


Bowen gets in Kobe's head. Ever notice how Kobe always misses these "gimmes" against the Spurs? Bowen is like an insect that gets under your skin and stays there. Even when he's not around you still feel like he's on you.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Bowen gets in Kobe's head. Ever notice how Kobe always misses these "gimmes" against the Spurs? Bowen is like an insect that gets under your skin and stays there. Even when he's not around you still feel like he's on you.


Good point.

Anyways, tough loss for the Lakers and good win for the Spurs. We gotta take care of business and get back the #1 seed though :yes:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I wonder how many folks will keep sleepin' on the Spurs. Lakers are hotter than they've been the whole season, on an 11 game win streak, and the Spurs come in and beat them on their home floor.


The one reason I'd say is no practice. Lakers came back to L.A. on Saturday after a on-road game in Seattle and had no practice time for today's game.

However, the defense of Spurs was great, tho, Lakers win the season series by 3-1

Take that!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> The one reason I'd say is no practice. Lakers came back to L.A. on Saturday after a on-road game in Seattle and had no practice time for today's game.
> ...


The Spurs are the only team in the league that can contain, possibly even stop, the Laker's offense. They have two seven footers inside and arguably the best perimeter defender in the league. Just a great scheme that they have. I think it's going to be another LA-SA WCF matchup.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> The one reason I'd say is no practice. Lakers came back to L.A. on Saturday after a on-road game in Seattle and had no practice time for today's game.
> 
> However, the defense of Spurs was great, tho, Lakers win the season series by 3-1
> ...


Now the excuses come out, in the words of Allen Iverson..."PRACTICE?!?" 

I'd rather have the Spurs win this game against the Lakers IN LA a couple weeks prior to the playoffs, then win the three games in the first month of the season. Right now is the time for teams to get rolling, not in November.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes Pinball, you are exactly right. And I am not denying that the fact is Spurs has got the great defense and great shooters.

However, I thought in today's game, Lakers had no time for practice because of that road game schedule. And that was the reason, Lakers didn't come out as good as they have last 8 games.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Poor poor game by the Lakers. Gotta give credit to the Spurs defense, it really messed up the Lakers half court flow. Lakers weren't ready for it and didn't adjust properly. 

The combination of the Spurs playing perfect offense and great defense against a Laker team that wasn't prepared is why the Lakers lost today. Thank god Parker and Manu are so inconsistent, otherwise the Spurs would be scary good.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> Now the excuses come out, in the words of Allen Iverson..."PRACTICE?!?"
> 
> I'd rather have the Spurs win this game against the Lakers IN LA a couple weeks prior to the playoffs, then win the three games in the first month of the season. Right now is the time for teams to get rolling, not in November.


Excuses? Bah!

It doesn't mean jack if a team wins a game before the playoffs will have some kinda advantage in the postseason over another.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*A step backwards!*

I read a lot of complaining about GP, and I have said before that he is no longer the glove, but would we rather not have him and be stuck with Fish as the starter to go against Parker? NO WAY!

I thought Payton played well on offense today, but he nor Fish can't D up the other play-off West PG for 48 minutes. They can only hope to make some plays when it counts. I think Payton's offense made up for his D today. My problem is with Shaq and Kobe. Shaq can't take dumb, lazy reaching fouls in a game like this. He also needs to be a force on O, as the Spurs don't have a player that can stop him inside without getting into foul trouble. But Shaq has to be on the floor, and Kobe has to play a team offense with passing to move the D to get Shaq shots. Also, Malone not scoring until the 4th Q isn't going to do it come play-off time. He has to be able to score inside, especially when Shaq is on the bench. Walton gave LA nothing today.

The Lakers played bad today, but the last 3 minutes of the first half, and the first 3 minutes of the 4th quarter really killed them. This team can either learn from this loss and make next Sunday's game mean something, or could end up losing then next 3 games. I think Sac plays T-Wolves this week at Arco, but if Minny wins, and doesn't lose another game this season then they would get the #1 over LA even if the Lakers win out. Tough to root for either one of them to help us out now.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF happened to the high pick-n-roll defense?...Forget about a championship untill they address this.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> WTF happened to the high pick-n-roll defense?...Forget about a championship untill they address this.


It would have been more successful if Kobe and GP actually fought through the picks. Instead, they half-***ed it and Parker and Manu were able to penetrate at will into the heart of the Laker's D. Forget Kobe's offense for a second. He really needs to improve his defense, especially his team defense. He takes way too many chances on defense and often leaves himself vulnerable to penetration. Either he needs to wisen up or PJ needs to let he and Payton play more man-man defense.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I wonder how the ESPN guys will address this on Fastbreak tonight. Before you went on the 11 game win streak, they hardly mentioned you at all. Then everybody except for Tim Legler jumped on the bandwagon pretty fast again. I'm really curious what they will say.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The bandwaggon is still full... It would take at least 2 losses in a row for the waggon to go empty again :laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> The bandwaggon is still full... It would take at least 2 losses in a row for the waggon to go empty again :laugh:


Wagon has one "g".


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

From what I saw from the 10:00 mark in the 1st Q to the 3:00 mark in the 2nd Q, the Spurs got away with murder hacking away at the Lakers down low. They were slapping us all over the place. I think a lot more fouls could have been called in the first half on SA.

Nonetheless, they just took us out of our rhythm and the Lakers didn't play anything close to something resembling decent defense. The Spurs got so many open shots, my head was about to explode. Tony Parker just owns Gary Payton.:no:

Well, it's better that our streak ended now, rather than in the playoffs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Wagon has one "g".


Your killing me Smalls :laugh:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Good win by the Spurs.

Time for the Lakers to re-focus and work on the playoff winning streak


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Laners had a bad game both on offence and defence. Better that it happened now than in the playoffs. We have owned the Spurs this season, but today we didn't show up. Neither team had a terrific shooting day. Playoffs will be a different story.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Yep, The Spurs put it on the Lakers yesterday with one word: DEFENSE. The Spurs played it well, while the Lakers didn't. Add to that, no offensive movement and you get an L. No excuses.


----------



## gonejay (Jun 11, 2002)

I think this game just shows how deep the W.C. is. In order for the Lakers to Win a Championship, they must have both facets of thier game(Defense/Offense) in top form. The Spurs showed what hard nosed Defense can accomplish.



> The bandwaggon is still full... It would take at least 2 losses in a row for the waggon to go empty again


Just curious, How many losses did it take to jump off the " Wait till C- Webb comes back" BandwaGon??


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

we just need to re-focus on winning again--u had to figure we would lose sometime again---plus i think we were starting to get a little tired---we have played a lot of games lately


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gonejay</b>!
> I think this game just shows how deep the W.C. is. In order for the Lakers to Win a Championship, they must have both facets of thier game(Defense/Offense) in top form. The Spurs showed what hard nosed Defense can accomplish.
> 
> 
> ...


Im still on it


----------

